# Off Topic "Disappointed EX Rockler Customer"



## GeoCol (Sep 15, 2011)

I have purchased products from Rockler via the web when I was in Australia. The goods were shipped to my Los Angeles address and then forwarded by me from there to Australia. The service was good.

Imagine my surprise when last night I tried to purchase some products and do the same shipping arrangements and was not able to.

When it came time to pay, they would not accept the Philippines as a valid country to list as a billing address for the credit card details.

They do however accept North Korea as valid. No offense to the LJ's in North Korea, but I would think that they could have more trouble dealing there than with a ally of the US as the Philippines is.

I queried this lack of service via email and was informed that they do not deal with anyone from the Philippines even though they do not have to ship there and are paid before the goods leave their premises.

While querying this via email, I received an email from Rockler addressed to 
'Dear Valued Customer", you have some items in your shopping cart, do you wish to return to the store? You have to see the humor here. When the email arrived, I did say a few choice words which I will not repeat here.

I could have used an Australian issued credit card but was so upset with their handling of this that I have decided never to purchase from them again. I even took the drastic step of informing several of my friends in Australia of this poor service.

Have any LJs had a similar experience? Would not want to go somewhere else and have this happen to me again.


----------



## MonteCristo (May 29, 2012)

I don't think Rockler is much of a loss for you. I have bought a few items that they themselves manufactured and found them more gimmicky than anything. Anything else they sell can likely be got off somewhere like AMAZON as cheap or cheaper. So I would delete them from your Rolladex and move on.


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Right now I'm not happy with them. They changed the price. {item was on sale} but they charged be the previous list price.


----------



## DannyW (Dec 15, 2018)

I have only bought a few things from Rockler and had to return 2 of them (not their brand). However I think many other companies also have a restriction on the Phillipines as I have seen it mentioned on websites quite a few times.


----------



## mel52 (Sep 4, 2017)

Just noticed that this post started in 2013.


----------



## DannyW (Dec 15, 2018)

> Just noticed that this post started in 2013.
> 
> - mel52


Oops!


----------

